# Anyone know the precise fragrance used at the Elara?



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone who has entered the Elara will be aware of the pleasant (but sometimes overwhelming) fragrance pumped into the lobby and entrance areas.

Does anyone know the precise fragrance used? 

All help will be appreciated.

Thanks!
HHG


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Sep 10, 2019)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> Anyone who has entered the Elara will be aware of the pleasant (but sometimes overwhelming) fragrance pumped into the lobby and entrance areas.
> 
> Does anyone know the precise fragrance used?
> 
> ...


I asked the elara the same question. All they told me was fig and lavender blowing out of the air conditioning units, but nobody knew where to get it or who made it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Sep 10, 2019)

It is am amazingly pleasant smell... even at the intensity they use. I would love to know how to duplicate it.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 10, 2019)

Most hotel chains use a diffuser with scents that are unique to their brands/line.

We love the Westin green tea scent.  Marriott has its own signature scent.

You can find the Westin one here and we have bought some of the green tea products for our home.

https://www.westinstore.com/product.aspx?scent-diffuser

You may be able to search on how to buy the Hilton scent.


----------



## brp (Sep 10, 2019)

HarborsideHappyGirl said:


> It is am amazingly pleasant smell... even at the intensity they use. I would love to know how to duplicate it.



That's easy. Keep going back to Elara. They've got you hooked 

Cheers.


----------



## Janann (Sep 10, 2019)

Found it!
https://aromaair.com/product/elaras-black-tea-fig-aroma-oil-100-ml-bottle/

It sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Sep 13, 2019)

Awsome...thanks for the link. I ordered it online and now my condo is slowly smelling like the Elara. Shipping was fast!


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Janann said:


> Found it!
> https://aromaair.com/product/elaras-black-tea-fig-aroma-oil-100-ml-bottle/
> 
> It sounds like what you are looking for.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 27, 2019)

How funny!! I own at Elara and love Elara but DESPISE that smell! Hahaha thank goodness we don't all like the same things


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 27, 2019)

Hobokie said:


> How funny!! I own at Elara and love Elara but DESPISE that smell! Hahaha thank goodness we don't all like the same things



You know that is a great point.  Since we live in a world that has so much variety, it is great that we all don't like the same thing and things and people are all not the same.  It is important to respect the differences and have an attitude which I heard it first in a song by the Stylistics about 50 years ago.  "To each his own, that's my philosophy, I don't know what's right for you, you don't know what's right for me".  I always say from a timeshare perspective that it is great that everyone doesn't buy timeshares to go to beach resorts that are warm when it is cold during with winter months.  Some want or need to go on vacation when school is out during the Holidays or the Summer.  Others like to got to ski resorts in the winter.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 28, 2019)

The Suites at Hershey lobby smells like Chocolate!


----------

